# [risolto] Grub non propone dual boot

## decabrista

Grub, il dual boot, non vuole proprio propormelo forse perchè winxp è in hda1...non so.In grub conf per adesso ho messo default 1 perchè  è l'unico modo per avere xp (che mi serve ancora) ma se metto default 0 mi parte subito grub in avvio che mi avvia gentoo ma nn mi propone il dual boot!Scusate ma nn riesco a spiegarlo più chiaro di così. 

Nella scorsa installazione aveva funzionato.

Grazie

```

Disk /dev/hda : 255 heads, 63 sectors, 4865 cylinders 

Units = cylinders of 16865 * 512 bytes 

Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System 

/dev/hda1 * 1 2550 20482843+ 7 HPFS/NTFS 

/dev/hda2 2551 4865 18595237+ f Win95 Ext'd (LBA) 

/dev/hda5 * 2551 2563 104391 83 Linux 

/dev/hda6 2564 2691 1028128+ 82 Linux swap 

/dev/hda7 2692 4865 17462623+ 83 Linux 

```

```

root (hd0,4)

setup (hd0,4)
```

Grub.conf:

```

default 1

timeout 30 

splashimage=(hd0,4)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz 

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.12 

root (hd0,4) 

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc  real_root=/dev/hda7 

 initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r6 

# Solo nel caso si desideri il dual-boot 

title=Windows XP 

root(hd0,0) 

chainloader +1
```

Last edited by decabrista on Wed Feb 22, 2006 4:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## decabrista

Help please!

Provo di tutto ma non ne vengo fuori.

----------

## emix

Non dovresti installare Grub nel MBR del primo disco con setup (hd0,0)?

----------

## decabrista

 *emix wrote:*   

> Non dovresti installare Grub nel MBR del primo disco con setup (hd0,0)?

 

In (hd0,0) c'è Win XP,la mia configurazione è diversa da quella standard della guida.Dici che dovrei installare grub comunque  lì?

----------

## emix

Scusa... in effetti dovevo dire "setup (hd0)" perché il MBR sta' li'.

----------

## decabrista

Adesso con:

```

root (hd0,4) 

setup (hd0,4)
```

Parte grub in avvio ..non è strano?Così non dovrebbe essere installato nel mbr eppure la prima cosa che vedo all'accensione è grub che,però,come detto prima non propone il dual boot.

Per farlo partire in avvio nn avrei dovuto dare:

```

root (hd0,4) 

setup (hd0)
```

???

----------

## emix

Esatto... se vuoi farlo partire all'avvio normalmente devi metterlo nel MBR del disco. In effetti il comportamento che hai tu è un po' strano. Boh, ti consiglio di reinstallarlo (Grub ovviamente) in hd0.

----------

## IlGab

Humm e se togli il segno di = fra title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.12 e title=Windows XP ???

----------

## decabrista

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> Humm e se togli il segno di = fra title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.12 e title=Windows XP ???

 

E perchè dovrei togliere quell' = ? A cosa servirebbe?

Comunque ho provato:

```

root (hd0,4)

setup (hd0)
```

Parte gentoo ma non mi propone il dual boot.Allo stato attuale per passare da xp a gentoo devo ogni volta cambaire l'opzione di default in grub conf (0=gentoo,1=XP)

----------

## emix

Considerazione stupidissima... prova a mettere l'opzione timeout prima di default. E' una mossa dettata dalla disperazione  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## IlGab

 *decabrista wrote:*   

>  *IlGab wrote:*   Humm e se togli il segno di = fra title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.12 e title=Windows XP ??? 
> 
> E perchè dovrei togliere quell' = ? A cosa servirebbe?
> 
> Comunque ho provato:
> ...

 

Servirebbe che nel file di configurazione di grub dopo title non ci va il carattere =, tutto lì, magari aiutava  :Wink: 

```
info grub
```

----------

## decabrista

 *IlGab wrote:*   

>  *decabrista wrote:*    *IlGab wrote:*   Humm e se togli il segno di = fra title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.12 e title=Windows XP ??? 
> 
> E perchè dovrei togliere quell' = ? A cosa servirebbe?
> 
> Comunque ho provato:
> ...

 

Sul file di configurazione grub del Manuale x86 2005.1 di Gentoo Linux, = c'è.Ma comunque ad occhio e croce mi sa che il problema non è quello.Evidentemente grub nn vuole fare un dual boot con xp installato in Hda1 oppure windows non glielo permette ma tant'è :il risultato è lo stesso.

----------

## Kernel78

Scusa ma io non ho ben capito ...

Quando parte grub ti mostra le due entry, una per gentoo e una per xp o no ?

----------

## decabrista

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Scusa ma io non ho ben capito ...
> 
> Quando parte grub ti mostra le due entry, una per gentoo e una per xp o no ?

 

No,non me le mostra.

Mi parte direttamente gentoo con default 0

se metto default 1 mi parte xp.

----------

## Kernel78

ma resta in attesa per il tempo specificato in timeout senza mostrare nulla o parte subito il defult ?

----------

## decabrista

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> ma resta in attesa per il tempo specificato in timeout senza mostrare nulla o parte subito il defult ?

 

Appare :

```
grub stage 1.5

grub loading,please wait....
```

Resta in attesa per il time out e poi parte gentoo oppure xp a seconda di come modifico il default in grub conf.

Solo così per adesso passo da da un O.S. all'altro.

----------

## emix

Cancella l'opzione splashimage... sicuramente non vedi niente perchè lo schermo diventa nero a causa di qualche problema con quello.

----------

## Kernel78

Se hai voglia faresti una prova a mettere grub su un floppy http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/grub-legacy-faq.en.html#TOCq4 ?

----------

## decabrista

 *emix wrote:*   

> Considerazione stupidissima... prova a mettere l'opzione timeout prima di default. E' una mossa dettata dalla disperazione 

 

E durante il timeout cosa dovrei fare?

----------

## Kernel78

Hai provato a seguire il suggerimento di emix ?

(chiunque usi un immagine di Guybrush non può avere torto  :Laughing:  )

----------

## emix

 *decabrista wrote:*   

> E durante il timeout cosa dovrei fare?

 

Allora, ricapitolando: secondo me grub funziona, nel senso che attende che passino i 30 secondi e poi fa partire il sistema di default. Il problema sta' nel fatto che tu durante quei 30 secondi non vedi niente, e secondo me è dovuto allo spashimage. Prova a commentare quella riga in grub.conf e riavvia, vedi che succede. Prova anche una cosa: anche se non vedi niente premi il tasto "freccia giù" e poi "invio" (se hai messo 0 come sistema di default) e vedi che partirà il sistema 1.

@Kernel78:  :Laughing: Last edited by emix on Wed Feb 22, 2006 4:17 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## decabrista

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Hai provato a seguire il suggerimento di emix ?
> 
> (chiunque usi un immagine di Guybrush non può avere torto  )

 

eh cacchio emix aveva ragione..adesso mi propone il dual boot.

Ma mi spiegate perchè durante la prima installazione quella opzione splashimage aveva funzionato?

Comunque Grazie.

----------

## codadilupo

Beh, potrebbe essersi corrotto il file  :Wink: 

Ad ogni modo, toglierei l'active dalla partizione linux.

E' necessario invece su quella win, altrimenti Xp non parte  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## emix

 *decabrista wrote:*   

> eh cacchio emix aveva ragione..adesso mi propone il dual boot.
> 
> Ma mi spiegate perchè durante la prima installazione quella opzione splashimage aveva funzionato?
> 
> Comunque Grazie.

 

Ok, ho capito. In pratica hda5 viene montata su /boot, giusto? Se è così modifica la riga mettendo:

```
splashimage (hd0,4)/grub/splash.xpm.gz
```

C'è un /boot di troppo  :Wink: 

P.S. - Metti [Risolto] al titolo.

----------

## decabrista

 *emix wrote:*   

>  *decabrista wrote:*   eh cacchio emix aveva ragione..adesso mi propone il dual boot.
> 
> Ma mi spiegate perchè durante la prima installazione quella opzione splashimage aveva funzionato?
> 
> Comunque Grazie. 
> ...

 

Avevo già provato senza /boot...io non toccherei più niente  :Laughing: 

----------

## bender86

 *emix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> splashimage (hd0,4)/grub/splash.xpm.gz
> ```
> ...

 

Dovrebbe esserci un simlink boot -> . proprio per mantenere la stessa configurazione sia che ci sia una partizione separata per /boot o meno.

----------

## Kernel78

forse è l'immagine ad essere corrotta ...

----------

## emix

 *bender86 wrote:*   

> Dovrebbe esserci un simlink boot -> . proprio per mantenere la stessa configurazione sia che ci sia una partizione separata per /boot o meno.

 

Hai ragione  :Smile:  Sai che mi sono sempre chiesto a cosa servisse?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

